# Boarding up windows



## Howl (Sep 1, 2014)

Going to use foam boards to cover windows and was wondering if anybody has used larger suction cups, and do they work well in cold weather, thanks for any replies


----------



## lateadopter (Oct 29, 2013)

I used hook and eye latches. I put the eyes into the house and they're inconspicuous enough that I just leave them there year round. You can see what I did here: http://www.halloweenforum.com/members/lateadopter-albums-boarding-up-the-windows.html


----------



## Oak Lane Cemetery (Sep 5, 2011)

Don't know if I would trust my fragile foam boards to suction cups. I'd go with velcro, webbing strap, or hooks like Lateadopter used.


----------



## xxScorpion64xx (Oct 15, 2011)

lateadopter said:


> I used hook and eye latches. I put the eyes into the house and they're inconspicuous enough that I just leave them there year round. You can see what I did here: http://www.halloweenforum.com/members/lateadopter-albums-boarding-up-the-windows.html


Lateadopter, do you situate the eye and hooks only one on each side and located on top?


----------



## PoCoHauntGal (Sep 2, 2010)

My faux boards came with strips of shredded cloth which not only looks spookier and holds them together but provided me a way to hang them. I just attached a couple of small spring clips and clip the fabric part to the top of my window's vinyl frame.


----------



## Old Man Bakke (Oct 18, 2011)

lateadopter said:


> I used hook and eye latches. I put the eyes into the house and they're inconspicuous enough that I just leave them there year round. You can see what I did here: http://www.halloweenforum.com/members/lateadopter-albums-boarding-up-the-windows.html



Yup I wanna hear more too!


----------



## lateadopter (Oct 29, 2013)

I did one at each corner. Started by putting the hooks into the nailed together boards, because otherwise it might not line up. Then I got a ladder and a pair of patient helpers to hold them while I put the eyes in the siding. This will be the third year and it's worked out pretty well. .. even weathering Hurricane Sandy. I could take some pictures if that would be helpful


----------



## Old Man Bakke (Oct 18, 2011)

Please do.........


----------



## lateadopter (Oct 29, 2013)

Not sure how great this picture is since I still have them in storage, but you get the idea.






So drilled a pilot hole first since this wood was a little crummy (by design) and prone to split. Then just screwed in the hooks. Here's a photo of the side of the house:






As I said earlier I got up on a ladder while I had two patient helpers hold up the boards and I lined up the eyes with the hooks and screwed them into the siding. I have cedar siding, which helps. Did the top two corners first and they were the biggest pain. Once those were in I hooked the boards into the eyes. That was sufficient to bear the weight of the boards and it was much easier to do the bottom corners. I did these corners mostly to hold it in place and keep the boards from torquing on the other hooks and eyes.


----------



## lateadopter (Oct 29, 2013)

BTW... If you are using foam boards, I wouldn't recommend just screwing the hooks in the foam since they will just tear out. I would use some liquid nails to glue a backer board behind the foam and attach the hooks to the backer board.


----------



## Old Man Bakke (Oct 18, 2011)

Thanks for the pics! They help a lot...not what I had pictured in my head!


----------



## lateadopter (Oct 29, 2013)

Glad to have been of assistance


----------



## Hedworx (May 10, 2013)

I was looking at using a sheet of plywood the same size as my window, then cutting the plywood away in between the foam 'boards'. I thought about using the hurricane clips to hold the plywood in the window. Has anyone attempted it this way or have any feedback?


----------



## xxScorpion64xx (Oct 15, 2011)

Thanks for the pics and further explanation LA


----------

